# Unterschiede zwischen Groß- und Kleinschreibung ignorieren



## Mizus (26. Mai 2004)

Hallöchen ehm ich komme mal gleich zum Punkt.
ich habe einen String und möchte den mit einem anderen vergleichen. Doch wenn ich equals benutzte wird ja drauf geachtet wie der String geschrieben wurde. Bedeuten tut es ja das gleiche egal ob groß oder klein. Gibt es da ne Möglichkeit das zu Realisieren???  ???:L 

mizus


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (26. Mai 2004)

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/lang/String.html#equalsIgnoreCase(java.lang.String)


----------



## Mizus (26. Mai 2004)

perferkt --> danke :toll:

edit: 

Aber kann das sein das die Methode erst aber dem jdk 1.4 mit dabei ist??? Weil hab nämlich bis vor kurzen mit dem 1.3 gearbeitet und bin mir eigentlich sicher das ich die nie gesehen hab..


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (26. Mai 2004)

Im API steht kein since-Verweis.

Entweder gibts die Methode also seit der 1.0-Version oder die Angabe fehlt einfach.


----------



## bygones (26. Mai 2004)

wenn kein Since dasteht gilt das Since der Klasse - als 1.0


----------

